# طريقة لمعرفة عمر جهازك



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

هـــــ للكل ـــــاي  اشلونكم حنطيكم طريقة تعرفون عمر جهاز الكمبيوتر بتاعك والطريقة هي
الطريقة لمعرفة تا ريخ اول استعمال لجهازك


1- أدخل إلى شاشة الدوس عن طريق "تشغيل" وقم بكتابة cmd او command وستفتح لك مباشرة شاشة الدوس
2- بعد ذلك قم بكتابة الأمر التالي DEBUG
3- بعد ذلك اضغط "ENTER" سينتقل المؤشر إلى سطر جديد قم بكتابة df000:fff5 بجانب الشرطة دون ترك أي فراغ 
4- - ثم اضغط "ENTER" وسيظهر لك تاريخ انتاج ال BIOS في أقصى اليمين
اتمنى تستفادون منها تحيات متي المسيحي وافتخر انا مسيحي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا متيكو


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## SALVATION (22 ديسمبر 2008)

_مشكوووووووووووووور
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومه جميله 

ميررررسى ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zama (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك جدا


----------



## zama (30 ديسمبر 2008)

لكن لى سؤال التاريخ اللى ظهر هو تاريخ او استعمال للجهاز ولا تاريخ صنع البايوس
وحضرتك مش موضح تلك الطريقة لايهما
وشكرا جزيلا...................................................................................................


----------



## ROWIS (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله اوي الاختصارات دي بتاعه الدوس
متعرفش بقي ينوبك ثواب تقولنا نعملها ازاي بحيث نحطها في Shortcut علشان او ما نضغط عليها تطلع لنا علي طول من غير كتابه ؟
لاني شوفت ناس عامله شورت كت للبينج بتاع النت علشان يبقول يقيسوه علي طول
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكن العملية لم تنجح معي

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​


----------



## gaboooshj (1 يناير 2009)

_مشكور على الجهد ونعمة المسيح معك​_


----------



## fady22 (9 يناير 2009)

ربنا يباركلك مشكور على المجهود


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا متيكو طريقه حلوة*


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2009)

*نايس يا متي*

*اشكرك علي المعلومات المفيدة دي*

*ربنا يباركك يا جميل*​


----------

